# my latest frankenstien mower



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

deck: 1979 murray "20" 20" steel deck
wheels: 7 inch steel ball bearing wheels
engine: 1990 briggs 5hp quantum i/c
handle: 1990ish bolens model 8654?i think handle

thats gonna be my new err um old trim mower :tongue: 

it looks funny with that big engine on the little deck

next project will be getting the blade off the honda and mounting a briggs engine on the deck :jest:


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Sounds interesting. Have fun. Hondas can be a pain to screw with.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

the blade bolt is siezed in the shaft


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

What's that mean?


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

the bolt that holds ther blade on is stuck idiot


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

meants that its stuck. you don't know how to get the blade of or something. means that the bolt will not come out easy. gonna be a pain. why not try wd-40 to really soak in there and try it.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

dont ya think i tried that already, thats why i said it would be my winter project


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

got a blw torch? use it on the shaft around the bolt then quickly wrench on the bolt to loosen it. that works.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

:thumbsup: That would do it.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

frankenmower isnt well
lol the darn engine ran fine on the bolens deck, i put it on the murray deck and it surges and dies on choke

maybe it doesnt like murrays?!?!?!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

might need a little adjusting.might be a screw loosened up or something. it happens sometimes. happened to me when i switched a 3.5 briggs off a 20 inch to a 22. reason being i hit the linkage. might just need adjustment though.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Yep. That may be it.


----------

